# Ejuice and allergies



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (7/4/18)

I am in a weird situation here. So I am allergic to cabbage, oranges(mild), pineapple(mild) , mosquitoe bites and dust. 
Day before I started with my single flavour DIY and mixed about 10 ml of golden pineapple @10% and 70/30. I vaped a little yesterday after and a lot more at night. I woke up with a swollen eye and some swelling at the back of my head. 

I know all the concentrates are synthetic and may not be remotely related to the actual fruit. But don't know what may have caused this. Whole day I was high on allergy medication(alergex) and was sleeping. Biggest heart break was that I missed the vape fest. 
Has anyone had similar encounter ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (7/4/18)

It is quite possible that the concentrate contains some natural pineapple extract. Not all concentrates are 100% synthetic.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (7/4/18)

Here's a previous thread about allergies

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-and-allergies.t45747/#post-621123

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (7/4/18)

Thanks @Hooked will go through it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (29/6/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am in a weird situation here. So I am allergic to cabbage, oranges(mild), pineapple(mild) , mosquitoe bites and dust.
> Day before I started with my single flavour DIY and mixed about 10 ml of golden pineapple @10% and 70/30. I vaped a little yesterday after and a lot more at night. I woke up with a swollen eye and some swelling at the back of my head.
> 
> I know all the concentrates are synthetic and may not be remotely related to the actual fruit. But don't know what may have caused this. Whole day I was high on allergy medication(alergex) and was sleeping. Biggest heart break was that I missed the vape fest.
> Has anyone had similar encounter ?


Hi guy.
If you allergic to cabbage and pineapple are you allergic to peas and coconut aswell.
I found an article posted it, called vaping and allergies as i didnt find the original thread.check it out. I dont think palm/coconut VG works for me aswell and most VG is palm/cocnut derived.
Also posted a thread in who has stock.
I need to do some more research to find a vendor or store that can change that for us with allergies

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------

